# Bay Boat... Two vs Four



## oops1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Im in the market for a bay boat. I'm liking the Mako's but can only find them with a two stroke. I've owned a bass boat with an oil burner and it cost me a heap of money.. Blew it due to oil injection failure.my question is ... Are four strokes really that much better? Should I hold out until I find one or just go ahead and buy the next good deal I find? I really like the idea of the four but have no grounds for comparison other than fishin out of a couple of them. I'm Thinkin four ...what are yalls thoughts/experience? Thanks in advance !


----------



## Limitless (Dec 30, 2012)

I've had a bunch of both 2s and 4s, and from now on it's 4 strokes for me.  They are a bit heavier, but more efficient and fewer maintenance issues.  

The Tracker-Makos are OK, but the originals were far superior - I've owned three over the years.  You are also locked in to Mercury with them - fine for fresh water, not so much for salt.

Lots of good bay boat models out there - Pathfinder, Sea Hunt, etc.  Sea trial some and get the one you like (with a 4 stroke) and go get some fish!


----------



## Bryannecker (Dec 30, 2012)

Four strokes will require more bucks when service is done.  They weigh more and have a slower hole shot.  Fuel consumption is about the same in 2 vs. 4 if they are injected and not carbed, as in older models.  I suggest that your get the best deal possible regardless of the boat, engine, etc.  depending on how often you will use it. There are many used good units out there that are a bargain.  Good luck!!!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess I should of given a lil more background in my op... I'm not lookin for a new boat but thanks limitless  for new boat trader searches. 
I'll be using said boat on the river for the majority of its life. It will be goin in salt about 7 or 8 times a year.
 I'm lookin for straight reliability and longevity . I don't need to be the fastest or the most EPA friendly.
 My boat will sit most of the winter and will then be used moderately in the spring and then a good bit in the summer. 
A bit of tubing and skiing  and riding on The river.
What are yalls recommendations ? I know I want a minimum of 18'.. No more than 22'. 
Please chime in with opinions.
 Thanks


----------



## Limitless (Dec 31, 2012)

A 20' or so bay boat with a 115 to 150hp will be perfect for what you plan.  You may also want to look at Sea Chaser, Key West, Sundance, Scout, etc.  There's several good ones out there.  Bryannecker is right an bout 4stk being heavier, but not that much comapred to the ease and efficiency.  Also the hole shot can be "fixed" with the right prop.  I have a 115hp on a Hewe's flats boat and it jumps up in 2' of water with a 4 blade.

In addition to GON classifieds and Boattrader you may also want to look at the Hull Truth - http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted-17/   Even the boats that are too far away give a good idea of prices and extras.  Good luck in your hunt; this is the perfect time of year to get a good deal.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 31, 2012)

Newer model 4's do not necessarily add the mass they once did and the maintenance issues once associated with them are no longer as severe. Those realities are easily observed for comparison on the various manufacturers websites if you narrow your choices down.

I have become a fan of 4 strokes as they have evolved because they have become so easy to maintain for the DIY'er, they get great fuel consumption rates and they are as quite as a church mouse.

Also, when you are considering where to purchase your boat, don't be too concerned or limited by geography. If you shop around you may find yourself a deal out of state that will save yourself a few $1,000! It may be worth taking a road trip.

Just remember that if you live in Georgia, when you bring it home you may owe sales tax or a portion thereof.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^^ I have no problem traveling out of state...the right  deal and I'm Gone .... If yall see a good deal....Please let me know.


----------



## pic217 (Jan 1, 2013)

I had two stroke outboards for 25 years, 3 years ago I got a 20 ft bay boat with a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke. I have now put 165 hours on that motor and it is a great motor.
I will never own another 2 stroke.
I respectfully disagree about the hole shot of a 4 stroke. When matched with the correct prop you will get a good hole shot.


----------



## biggabuck (Jan 1, 2013)

just make sure it has a yamaha or zuke and you wont be unhappy 2 or 4.  Now look for a stratos baystar 21 and you will be in love forever!!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lots of good information ... Thanks fellas.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 3, 2013)

The 4/s are NOT more fuel efficient than the 2/s direct injection motors (Yami HPDI, Evinrude E Tec, Merc Opti Max). They're also not any quieter, especially at cruise speed. Or any cheaper to maintain. Or any more reliable. They are very good motors, just as the DI 2/s are. Since you're looking for a used boat, I wouldn't let the 4/s vs 2/s thing have much weight in my decision. Find a boat you like, and enjoy it. Make SURE you use Startron or Stabil in your fuel, especially when you're not using it much.


----------



## B Man (Jan 4, 2013)

I've had several DI 2 & 4's and still own one of each.  Both have troublesome motors and both have bullet proof engines.  Find a boat you like and research that motor!  And no a 4s does not have the bottom torque a 2s does.  It's an old proven fact, but the 4s technology has gotten a lot better and closed the gap.


----------



## PCB Justin (Jan 5, 2013)

There are plenty of good engines on the market, but 90 percent of the guide boats in florida run yamaha 4 strokes.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 7, 2013)

That's because 90% of the guides in FL are part of Yammi's guide program.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Found a boat...(2006 Mako 1901 CC Inshore) it has a 115 mercury four stroke with low hours. He's asking right at 20000. When I tried to blue book the boat... The price variance was very broad. 25300-11350. What would y'all suggest as a good offering amount?


----------



## bowandgun (Jan 8, 2013)

Yamaha
Honda
Susuki
Evinrude
Last place is Mercury in Salt water.

I use to own a boat dealership and ran one in Fl.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 8, 2013)

20 is too high for a 1901 mako.
Look for a tidewater with yamaha f115 or f150
also suzuki 4 strokes are real nice and lighter but less people work on them.
I sold a 07 Tidewater 20 with F115 six months ago for 18000 and it had all the bells plus power pole.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought it was a bit high as well but hadn't heard mercury's were not good engines. I'll look into that. Thanks


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 8, 2013)

Mercs newer motors are as good as anyones. I am not a big Merc fan, But their newer Optis and the V Rats are good products. The 06 Merc might be made by Yamaha, they built 4/S motors and painted them black w/Merc decals for a while. If you're serious about the Mako, or any used boat for that matter, have it surveyed by a marine surveyor. Get recommendations for a good one in your area.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 8, 2013)

Metal in motors other than Mercury are inferior for saltwater use.
Yammie has a issue on a series of their motors and just had an announcement of bleed over of corrosion into the cylinders, recently. 225 H.P. I believe it was from 2004-2008.
Suzzie will self destruct before your very eyes.  Ask GAInshore about that issue with Suzkie.  Just like NasCar, Mercury Racing is the leader in race engines, so in my book they are the very best out there.  I have two Mercs and two etecs and all four are good engines.  I am biased by virture of the nips trying to make a orphan out of me with my Dad-USMC- being a survivor of Iwo Jima, but what I have said is true.  Look it up and make your own decision.  
Good Luck,
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Slayer (Jan 14, 2013)

I have the 22' NauticStar Bay boat with the 200HO Etec.....up close and personal in the shallows for Trout or reds...or off the coast at Carrabelle or Mexico Beach for red snapper......awesome boat and motor combination


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Bryannecker said:


> Metal in motors other than Mercury are inferior for saltwater use.
> Yammie has a issue on a series of their motors and just had an announcement of bleed over of corrosion into the cylinders, recently. 225 H.P. I believe it was from 2004-2008.
> Suzzie will self destruct before your very eyes.  Ask GAInshore about that issue with Suzkie.  Just like NasCar, Mercury Racing is the leader in race engines, so in my book they are the very best out there.  I have two Mercs and two etecs and all four are good engines.  I am biased by virture of the nips trying to make a orphan out of me with my Dad-USMC- being a survivor of Iwo Jima, but what I have said is true.  Look it up and make your own decision.
> Good Luck,
> Capt. Jimmy



The newer Mercs last in salt water just as well as any of the other outboards. Your info is way out of date. And no, I am not a merc fan, but they do not have their former corrosion problem. Plus Suzis are fine motors, ask Capt Mike (Relentess Sortfishing). He put about 3k on his last set, and has a bunch already on his new ones. And no, I don't own Suzis either. The facts are all of them make good motors now, buy which ever one you get the best deal on.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jan 16, 2013)

Go look at Key West,Tidewater, Edgewater, Pathfinder, and Nautic Star. I have both 2s & 4s and it really comes down to the individual but I prefer the 4 stroke. You'll hear all kinds of crap about how expensive and hard the maintenance is. Its all crap . I do my own maintenance and I'm not a gearhead. I buy all my filters on-line. 4 stroke Merc or Yam oil and its all good. I've had nothing but Yamahas and have been very pleased. Do not let a salesman sale you anything under a 150 hp on a 20-22 footer.


----------



## Sharkie (Jan 18, 2013)

PCB Justin said:


> There are plenty of good engines on the market, but 90 percent of the guide boats in florida run yamaha 4 strokes.



I personally will never run anything other than yamaha's. I have right at 1,000 hours on both of my 150's (2005) and they don't miss a beat. Never had to choke them to crank, never cut off, even backing down taking salt water over them. 

Also saw a yamaha hour meter the other day with 6,000+ hours on it.


----------



## bowandgun (Jan 18, 2013)

pottydoc said:


> The newer Mercs last in salt water just as well as any of the other outboards. Your info is way out of date. And no, I am not a merc fan, but they do not have their former corrosion problem. Plus Suzis are fine motors, ask Capt Mike (Relentess Sortfishing). He put about 3k on his last set, and has a bunch already on his new ones. And no, I don't own Suzis either. The facts are all of them make good motors now, buy which ever one you get the best deal on.



Don't buy the Mercury engines, whatever you do.  I am very much involved with boat service and YAMAHA is number one followed by Honda.  Mercs are dead last.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, my 1999 merc only has 1000 hours or so on it, and probably 3-4 times that sitting in salt water, with pretty much zero corrosion. I'm not a big merc fan, got my boat used with the merc on it, with the plan to repower. That was five years ago, except for ethonal issues, and a water pump, it hasn't even hiccuped. I fish with several other guys who run mercs (V rats on a 36 Yellowfin, and a 33T Contender) who have zero corrosion problems. They have had other issues, but not corrosion. On the other hand, I repowered a offshore boat with F225's about 10 years ago. The first 8 months, they were in the shop 7 times. Yam's customer service sucked. I found out what was wrong with them while talking to a buddy with the same engines on his boat. Luckily, I had a great dealer who stayed on Yam till they finally supplied the correct parts (Lentine Marine in Stuart Fl). As I posted, they all make good motors now, the other stuff is just a Chevy/Ford/Dodge thing.


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 27, 2013)

Bryannecker said:


> Metal in motors other than Mercury are inferior for saltwater use.
> Yammie has a issue on a series of their motors and just had an announcement of bleed over of corrosion into the cylinders, recently. 225 H.P. I believe it was from 2004-2008.
> Suzzie will self destruct before your very eyes.  Ask GAInshore about that issue with Suzkie.  Just like NasCar, Mercury Racing is the leader in race engines, so in my book they are the very best out there.  I have two Mercs and two etecs and all four are good engines.  I am biased by virture of the nips trying to make a orphan out of me with my Dad-USMC- being a survivor of Iwo Jima, but what I have said is true.  Look it up and make your own decision.
> Good Luck,
> Capt. Jimmy



I can agree with that. Suzukie was the worst company I have ever dealt with. The motor was awesome when it would work but the second it started having issues was when the nightmare started. I will give up boating before I ever go that route again. The second go around I went with a Etec and I have no regrets.


----------



## GASeminole (Jan 27, 2013)

Walk the dock at any saltwater marina and see where people put their money. The end.


----------



## biggabuck (Jan 27, 2013)

i sure hopw yami are as good as i think my new sea-pro 235 has twin f115 on it


----------



## bowandgun (Jan 28, 2013)

Yamaha is the best.  I havew been in boat sales and service and retired fromit a year ago.  Without a doubt, Yamaha powered boats have the best resale and new sale demand.  We were a dealer for center console boats and we had some with YAMAHA and some with MERC, the Merc powered boats were so hard to sell compared to the YAMAHAS.  Not wanting to argue here just stating the facts.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 4, 2013)

One word e techs,,


----------

